# Band-to-ammo pairings advice



## T-REX

In the past I've only shot 3/8 steel ammo with the band's I've ordered from simpleshot. I'm starting to make my own band sets, (30 inch draw length) and I'm really interested in trying out some different band taperings and ammo sizes. I'm just shooting cans and targets. No hunting yet: I need to get more accurate to execute a clean kill. Does anyone have some band-to-ammo pairings that you'd like to suggest? Also, I'm new and I'm sure this has been covered in the past so feel free to direct me to another thread if this is redundant or in the wrong section of the forum. Thanks!!


----------



## mattwalt

TBG - around 20mm straight for 3/8


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

I haven't been shooting myself long enough to offer up any advice on bandsets, but I do like your post and am curious

as to what all the "experts" will come up with. :iono:


----------



## T-REX

Thanks mattwalt and i totally hear ya slinginshot! There's such a wealth of knowledge here and I'm eager to hear what more people have to share based on their experience.


----------



## boomslang

Far from expert, but recently got a roll of precise .70 & begun cutting bands...&#8230;..For 10m target practice, a bandset as light as 1/2" to 1/4" will get you to target as fast and flat as needed w/ 3/8" steel and it's awesome how far that light a set up will propel a 5/16' ball bearing...&#8230;..

I really believe the lightest set up you're comfortable with is the best option for improving accuracy...&#8230;&#8230;.I learned it is not necessary to pull heavy - sluggish- rectangular bands for practice - in fact, it is counterproductive for me...&#8230;.

Tapering everything &#8230;.

ps.. Shoot'um a lot...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

boomslang said:


> Far from expert, but recently got a roll of precise .70 & begun cutting bands...&#8230;..For 10m target practice, a bandset as light as 1/2" to 1/4" will get you to target as fast and flat as needed w/ 3/8" steel and it's awesome how far that light a set up will propel a 5/16' ball bearing...&#8230;..
> I really believe the lightest set up you're comfortable with is the best option for improving accuracy...&#8230;&#8230;.I learned it is not necessary to pull heavy - sluggish- rectangular bands for practice - in fact, it is counterproductive for me...&#8230;.
> Tapering everything &#8230;.
> 
> ps.. Shoot'um a lot...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


Just got in a roll of .65mm Natural/ Amber Precise that feels really zippy......can't wait to band up something wit a set of tapered flats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

There is great expert advice - given as "rule of thumb" guidance - on the Simple-Shot website, and on DanKung's website.

I also like the taper cutting advice from Bill Hays of Pocket Predator. He posted it in the middle of a thread that I have trouble finding - so I saved it. Here it is:

"For 0.03 thickness latex you simply cut the small end so that it's 1 1/2 times the size of the ammo and the large end is twice as wide as the ammo.... So 1/4" steel ball ammo needs tapers of 3/8" X 1/2"... and 1/2" steel ball ammo needs tapers of 3/4" X 1".

For glass ammo, the small end of the taper needs to be the same size as the ammo with the wider end being 1 1/2 times the width of the ammo.... a 1/2" marble uses tapers of 1/2" X 3/4" and a 3/4" marble uses 3/4" X 1" tapers.

For lead ammo, your cuts can either be 50% wider than steel's.... or simply use two bands per side instead of one, and utilise the formula for glass marbles. (1/2" lead ball, TWO 1/2" X 3/4" tapered bands per side of the pouch.)

For straight cut bands, make them about 1 3/4 wider than the ammo (steel).
For Theraband Gold, it's a tiny bit thinner than 0.03, so to compensate cut about 5% wider."


----------



## mattwalt

What KawKan said is a great guide.

Tapered bands are definitely the way to go. Just mentioned flats as a starting point (its easier to start with then start tapering) - but with some experimenting you'll quickly find what works best for you.


----------



## T-REX

Wow! I'm excited to start testing out all these suggestions. I'm tempted to make a spreadsheet that will spit out the values based off these principles. Do any of you know if someone has done this already? If not, I'll get working on it.


----------



## mattwalt

A few members have done some similar testing. Though your data may be different to yours - please do post your results.


----------



## T-REX

Will do mattwalt! Thanks again.


----------



## Tag

Great post, I’m looking forward to seeing your replies not only from you but others as well


----------



## hoggy

cool, looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## bingo

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> boomslang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far from expert, but recently got a roll of precise .70 & begun cutting bands...&#8230;..For 10m target practice, a bandset as light as 1/2" to 1/4" will get you to target as fast and flat as needed w/ 3/8" steel and it's awesome how far that light a set up will propel a 5/16' ball bearing...&#8230;..
> I really believe the lightest set up you're comfortable with is the best option for improving accuracy...&#8230;&#8230;.I learned it is not necessary to pull heavy - sluggish- rectangular bands for practice - in fact, it is counterproductive for me...&#8230;.
> Tapering everything &#8230;.
> 
> ps.. Shoot'um a lot...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got in a roll of .65mm Natural/ Amber Precise that feels really zippy......can't wait to band up something wit a set of tapered flats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 a hood fast band this ????


----------



## AUSSIE4

TBG single: 25-20mm, 27-22mm

SHESHOU Dankung band: .80mm, .75mm, .7mm- 25-20mm, 28-23mm

Thats what I have tried and put through the chronograph and works all over 250fps also tried and tested hunting and works great.


----------

